
Callback Hell - triplesec
http://callbackhell.com/
======
k__
I have long running data-streams that need to be managed (transformed,
filtered, split, merged, etc.) for which observables are awesome.

Promises are like observables light, but often good enough for simple CRUD
stuff.

------
triplesec
Javascript coding help, not call centre or comedy references!

